# ''tá na onde''



## knighttyme

Tinada 
I am having trouble trying to translate this word and is it congregated into a feminine form.  Also need help on this common phrase I see a lot of and I think some of it is abbreviated Vc ta na ondi.  

Thanks for your help


----------



## Vanda

Welcome to the forums! 
Would you please give us the sentence you've seen that word?


----------



## knighttyme

Just gave one Vc ta na onde


----------



## coolbrowne

I'm afraid one cannot be sure about the actual word/expression that is the object of this question:

The thread title is "Tinada"
Hidden in the first post one finds "ta na ond*i*"





knighttyme said:


> ...I think some of it is abbreviated Vc ta na ondi.



And the third post comes up with "ta na ond*e*"





knighttyme said:


> Just gave one Vc ta na onde



Now, neither of the three looks like Portuguese (but it may be "chatspeak", and then all bets are off). In any event, if you have any hope that it be deciphered, you will need to reproduce the _exact _expression _and supply the sentence_ in which it appears, so that one could try to garner the context.

Come to think of it, since you claim that expression to be a "common phrase I see a lot of", one would expect that you would be able to transcribe more than one examples of its use, again _with the sentence where it appears_, in each case.

Thank you


----------



## Vanda

knighttyme, 
If you want just this one: você tá na onde, so: where are you? 
Anyway, so far, we didn't get your title. Have you seen it somewhere?


----------



## alFarrob

I would risk to bet that "Tinada" is really a misunderstanding of "De nada", as an answer to "Thank you." But this is only a hunch


----------



## Vanda

Me too, Alfarrob. I've had the same idea.And more: it was written by the same person who wrote 'ondi'.


----------



## Tegs

Vanda said:


> você tá na onde, so: where are you?



A quick question - why is "na" used here? Is "na onde" grammatically correct?


----------



## viniiciusaantos

No. "Você está (or tá) aonde?" is grammatically correct.


----------



## Tegs

Ok, thanks for confirming


----------



## xiskxisk

viniiciusaantos said:


> No. "Você está (or tá) aonde?" is grammatically correct.



Actually it's: _você está onde?_

_Onde _= where
_Aonde_ = "to" where

_Aonde vais?_ Where are you going.
_Onde estás?_ Where are you.


----------



## Hagafiero

> _Onde = where
> Aonde = "to" where_


That's what prescriptive grammar says, but in practice writers have been using "aonde" like that for centuries.


----------



## Livros&Pareceres

"Aonde" and "Onde" - Both adverbs are used to indicate locations, but the preposition "a" of "aonde" (a + onde) indicates that this word should be used only when related to verbs that suggest movement. "Onde" should be related to situations that refer to a place and when the idea of ​​movement is not present.

Aonde você está indo? (Where are you going?)
Onde fica o local mais quente da Terra? (Where is the hottest place on Earth?)

These are very tricky adverbs, and a lot of people use them incorrectly.

(And, by the way, sorry; my English is terrible.)


----------



## Vanda

Tegs, seria ''onde você está?/ Você está onde? Mas, como você sabe, nosso pessoal mistura tudo e, coloquialmente, você ouvirá muita gente dizer: ''na onde''.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Tegs said:


> A quick question - why is "na" used here? Is "na onde" grammatically correct?


Certamente não é gramatical na norma padrão -- ou seja, não no dialeto de prestígio --, mas como já vi formas como _naqui _(_em _+ _aqui_) outras vezes, creio que em alguns lugares isso seja gramatical sim, e não apenas um erro de performance. 


Hagafiero said:


> That's what prescriptive grammar says, but in practice writers have been using "aonde" like that for centuries.


Fico feliz de saber que há gente bem informada entre os novos membros. 


Livros&Pareceres said:


> "Aonde" and "Onde" - Both adverbs are used to indicate locations, but the preposition "a" of "aonde" (a + onde) indicates that this word *should **be *used only when related to verbs that suggest movement. "Onde" *should **be *related to situations that refer to a place and when the idea of ​​movement is not present.
> 
> Aonde você está indo? (Where are you going?)
> Onde fica o local mais quente da Terra? (Where is the hottest place on Earth?)
> 
> These are very tricky adverbs, and *a lot of people use them incorrectly*.


Paroles, paroles, paroles...


Vanda said:


> Tegs, seria ''onde você está?/ Você está onde? Mas, como você sabe, nosso pessoal mistura tudo e, coloquialmente, você ouvirá muita gente dizer: ''na onde''.


Mesmo sem discordar do que foi dito, acho que vale ressaltar que variação dialetal e de registro não são a mesma coisa. Eu, por exemplo, jamais diria _naonde_, por mais incrivelmente informal que fosse a situação. Por outro lado, diria tranquilamente _*A*onde você 'tá?_, sem o menor receio de estar usando uma norma desprestigiada.


----------



## xiskxisk

Ariel Knightly said:


> Por outro lado, diria tranquilamente _*A*onde você 'tá?_, sem o menor receio de estar usando uma norma desprestigiada.



O único problema é quando as pessoas perdem a capacidade de comunicar usando a norma padrão. Dificultando a comunicação com outras pessoas que não estejam acostumadas ao seu dialecto.
 Por outro lado, ao respeitar-se a norma padrão garante-se uma boa compreensão entre todos os falantes da Língua Portuguesa.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Que o falante tenha consciência dos efeitos das decisões linguísticas que toma. Usar a norma padrão em alguns contextos pode ser tão inadequado quanto usar normas populares em outros. Além disso, só porque uma forma não é usada em português europeu não quer dizer que não seja um exemplo de norma culta. O mundo lusofônico é muito maior do que Portugal.


----------



## xiskxisk

O que eu quero dizer é que é conveniente conhecer a norma padrão, não implicando que não possam adoptar outros dialectos na fala coloquial com pessoas que percebam esses dialectos.

Quanto a ser inadequado usar a norma padrão em certos contextos, em Portugal, talvez por ser um país mais pequeno, é perfeitamente aceitável utilizar a norma padrão em qualquer contexto, até porque temos a mentalidade que é essa a forma correcta de falar.

 Mas de qualquer das formas esse problema não se põe, cada um é livre de falar como quiser desde que isso não ponha em causa a inteligibilidade mútua.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Não sei se acredito que, em Portugal, não haja contextos em que a "norma culta" não seja bem-vinda. De qualquer forma, o que quis mostrar é que _Aonde você está?_ e _Você está naonde?_ são "erros" de naturezas diferentes. Enquanto o primeiro é um exemplo perfeitamente possível e natural na produção oral de falantes cultos, o segundo seria agramatical em qualquer registro da norma padrão, pertencendo exclusivamente à fala de grupos sem prestígio social.


----------



## xiskxisk

Utilizar aonde no lugar de onde está tão incorrecto como por exemplo, usar adentro no lugar de dentro:

_As chaves estão adentro da gaveta._

Aliás, até considero tão incorrecto como qualquer situação em que a proposição 'a' fosse adicionada indevidamente:

_Não tenho a muito dinheiro na conta.
Não gosto de estar perto de a ti.
Eu acho que a alguém mexeu nas minhas coisas._

O facto de aonde ser um erro comum e por isso já não causar tanta estranheza como estes exemplos, não deixa de ser um erro da mesma dimensão destes.


E não, não consigo pensar numa situação em que a norma culta não seja bem-vinda, nem mesmo no registo informal.

No máximo, e apenas ao nível da pronúncia, alguém pode soar de forma estranha se pronunciar todas as palavras sem as abreviações normais da fala rápida: tar, tamém, pra, etc.
Também em algumas regiões em que a pronúncia é bastante marcada relativamente à norma, poderão estranhar se alguém dessa região adoptar a pronúncia padrão sem motivo aparente. Mas na verdade o que costuma acontecer é a pronúncia padrão ter mais prestígio onde quer que seja, sendo comum a renegação da própria pronúncia dialectal da região.
Em termos gramaticais, a norma é sempre bem vista.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Bem, acho que já ficou claro que será difícil ir além do simplismo maniqueísta e pueril. Sendo assim, não vou mais perder o meu tempo. Espero que o que já foi dito seja de serventia para alguém.

Saudações!


----------

